# need a 1972 3.0 csi owners manual in english. where should i look?



## sirjoshalot (Apr 16, 2011)

bought sa car that has only german language controls and i don't speak german. any help?


----------



## kiva667 (Mar 30, 2011)

Here's one:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BMW-3-0CS-C...anuals_Literature&hash=item3371434dbf&vxp=mtr

Seems to be from 1974 and it's pricey, but if you're patient the manuals do come up from time to time on ebay. You can also look on the E9 forum.


----------



## Baquir (Mar 13, 2012)

Try the website


----------

